# QR25? swap



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

just wondering if anyone has done a QR25 swap in there 240sx i have the option to get a 2001 QR25 but i havent heard anything good about them? if anyone has any information that would be great if not i am going SR20DET  thanks


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> just wondering if anyone has done a QR25 swap in there 240sx i have the option to get a 2001 QR25 but i havent heard anything good about them? if anyone has any information that would be great if not i am going SR20DET  thanks



dude.......the QR25DE is a FWD....i dont think its possible, and if it is.......its gonna be a real bitch.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've never heard this. I don't know much about the engine either. The only thing that I know is that is has the longest stroke to ever be recorded by nissan from a factory 4 cylinder (stated by nissanperformancemag.com..not me). And i doubt it will work.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Very unreliable under any amount of boost. You'd also have to fab up a transmission and mounts because it never came in an RWD car.


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

ya id look into a tranny before thinking about this anymore.......


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> Very unreliable under any amount of boost. You'd also have to fab up a transmission and mounts because it never came in an RWD car.


qr25 comes in the RWD frontier...


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, really? Nevermind then. Well, you'd still need mounts and a driveshaft then.


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

ok thanks guys maybe do i have the wrong engine info he told me its out of a 2001 altima? is that a QR25?


----------



## 88b12e16s (Apr 9, 2005)

Terrible_1 said:


> ok thanks guys maybe do i have the wrong engine info he told me its out of a 2001 altima? is that a QR25?


Every altima is FWD.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

the X-trail is also RWD QR25DE


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Terrible_1 said:


> ok thanks guys maybe do i have the wrong engine info he told me its out of a 2001 altima? is that a QR25?


nope, ka24... 02 altima has the qr25 though

ps the ka is basically the same enginew that came out of your 240...


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks guys i was just looking up option for engines, and i have the option to get a QR25DE cause a buddy has one just sitting there but from what i hear its not as good as the SR so ill think i'll just go get my SR20DET thanks for the help tho guys


----------

